# T5 Crap



## DLtoker (Feb 5, 2007)

So I picked up a 4' 4 bulb T5 from HTGsupply.com... http://htgsupply.com/productdetail.asp?productID=288...

These bulbs are running hotter than ****.  Everything I red told me that these bulb would be cool to the touch.  Is it becuase of the ballast?  How can I remove and relocate the ballast if that's the case?


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Feb 5, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> So I picked up a 4' 4 bulb T5 from HTGsupply.com... http://htgsupply.com/productdetail.asp?productID=288...
> 
> These bulbs are running hotter than ****. Everything I red told me that these bulb would be cool to the touch. Is it becuase of the ballast? How can I remove and relocate the ballast if that's the case?


 
DL...did you put in some fixtures you already had? Maybe a trip to your local Big Box store lighting area will shed the proper "light" [read answer] on your question. I have some tube floros in the kitchen and changed the bulbs out to cool whites about 6 months ago; they are starting to buzz like a *EDIT FOR LANGUAGE* you may have helped answer a question I've had [and Mrs. Nelson has been pestering the *EDIT FOR LANGUAGE* out of me about]. I like a buzz, but not in my lights!...

Nelson


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 5, 2007)

Ha, IDK.  I just put the bulbs in that came with the lamp.  I emailed the seller so hopefully they an get back to me.


----------



## theyorker (Feb 5, 2007)

DL, you may have to remove the ballist.  I'm running T12's and the bulbs aren't burning hot, but get very warm when they are on.  If you are running that fixture inside closed in grow area, the ballist is probably attached to the fixture and is generating a good amount of heat.  I cut the wires attaching the ballist to the bulb recepticles.  Then remove the ballist from the fixture.  Mount the ballist outside the grow box and drill a hole that is big enough for the wires coming from the ballist to feed inside the box and splice extra wire so you can hook up all the wires inside the box.  It worked for me and the flourescents are much cooler then HID.  Good luck.


----------



## Brouli (Feb 5, 2007)

im sorry you lost 150$ bro   but you will find use for something you see


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 5, 2007)

Damn... Well you win some you lose some i suppose... i guess ill do some research on ballasts to see how or if i can pull them out.


----------



## fugly (Feb 6, 2007)

im currently using the New Wave T5, i believe made by sunlight supply....its alot cooler than my 400watt MH i was running. mine doesnt buzz either.


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 6, 2007)

It's not like it's hot at all like me MH or HPS... but if my plants were to touch it for any period of time they would burn...  Not what I expected at all.  Due to that I thank I may stick with the big time lamps.


----------

